# Saint Louis Union Station



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Went to the St. Louis Union Station today, to go to the aquarium and some of the other things there, there’s a lot of railroad relics around








it’s crazy that this area was full of tracks at one time








all the old overhead signal bridges are still in place, two here as well as the powerhouse smokestack








there are rails embedded in the floor and a tag for each track number








this is the tower that once controlled the movements in and out of here, it’s not in the best condition but at least it still exists








several old passenger cars are stored here








nice looking L&N car








a view down one of the remaining platforms








a combine car








appears to be a steam generator car








and this SW1 that was switching stuff around, Washington Terminal 738


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

A couple more of the SW1
















Rode the big Ferris wheel and got a shot down of the train shed area
















And a shot across I64 at the UP


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That station was very busy at one time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

About 12 to 15 miles west of Union Station is a vey nice transportation museum.
Worth the trip. It has a BigBoy, many locomotives and different modes of transportation.

transportation museum - Search (bing.com)


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As a kid, my family had St Louis Union as our destination on a couple of trips to visit relatives in the St Louis area. Unfortunately I can't remember anything whatsoever about it.

It's sad that our once thriving rail system has faded so. But model railroaders and rail museums will keep it all alive. There's just something special about trains!


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

mopac said:


> About 12 to 15 miles west of Union Station is a vey nice transportation museum.
> Worth the trip. It has a BigBoy, many locomotives and different modes of transportation.
> 
> transportation museum - Search (bing.com)


Thanks for the comments, I hit the museum of Transportation while I was there, I posted several pics on another thread, including the Big Boy, was definitely a fun trip


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I remember twice taking the train to Chicago as a young boy from Union Station.


----------

